# School in Dallas



## Red Blade (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll be in Dallas next month for work. Does anyone know a good JKD school in the area?


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi,

Sure do...look up Marco Hernandez.  His website is http://www.academyJKD.com and his e-mail address is: JKDTiger@yahoo.com

Marco is a great guy, and I am sure you will enjoy training with him.

All the best,

BIG Sean Madigan

http://www.combativesolutions.com


----------

